# Chlamydia



## randybrad5 (Dec 23, 2011)

I had five of my does the other day that looked bloody behind. They should have been about two months bred. Most of these nannies had babies on my farm last year without a problem. I had blood work done on two of the nannies. Both of them showed a positive result on Chlamydia. I have always noticed that my kids were born weak. I had no idea what the problem was. I was just wondering if any of you all have ever dealt with this disease. I want to know the best solution to work on this problem. I actually just bought two really nice boer bucks and introduced them in my herd last week. Which really has me worried right now because some of those does that lost kids are already coming back in right now. Please let me know any information asap. I read where LA200 is a good medicine to use. We don't have very good goat vets here. I would like to know what any of you may know about this disease.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First off ...Welcome to The got spot...glad to have you here.... :thumb:

I wish I had an answer but... I never dealt with it before...
There are so many different treatment doses and methods out there... it really gets confusing.... so I can imagine how you feel..  :hug: 
I am so sorry... you are dealing with this... I pray... that things turn out OK ray: :hug:

And I hope someone else chimes in soon... to give you a better answer... that has dealt with this issue....

Found this on it.. Hope it helps some..
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/chlam ... dia2.shtml
Biomycin burns less than LA200

here is a link from here on it..and the statement from it is below...
http://www.thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewto ... ?f=26&t=92


> LA-200 , Maxim 200, Biomycin (oxytetracycline) - Over-the-counter product for broad-spectrum antibiotic use. Very thick and stings badly when given either IM or SQ. Oxytretracycline must be used in abortion "storms." This is particularly true in cases of abortions caused by Chlamydia and other abortion-causing bacteria. Also used to treat Pinkeye, even in pregnant does, because the abortion-causing Chlamydia bacteria is usually the cause of Pinkeye. Very effective in treating infections caused by hoof rot/hoof scald. Use 1 cc per 25 lbs. body weight SQ every other day for a maximum usage of three doses. The non-sting version of oxytetracycline is called Biomycin. Oxytetracycline is sold under several brand names; check the content label for active ingredient. Keeps best in warm climates when refrigerated.


This Link States a disinfectant.. for cleanup
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/chlam ... ydia.shtml


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry that you are dealing with this terrible issue, I have never dealt with it and really don't know much more about it than what I read in the links that Pam provided.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Chlamydia? Really? Goats can contract STD's? Gah-hope you get the answers you need!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

You need to treat them with a tetracyclene, either with a tetracyclene feed crumble, LA 200 injectable or in the water with a soluble tetracyclene.

I would treat your entire herd a month before breeding them and then again 6 weeks before they are due to kid. 

There is a vaccine that some people use, Chlamydia vaccine. Not labeled for goats, there is one for cattle and one for sheep. REally helps alot with you kids getting pink-eye.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You need to treat them with a tetracyclene, either with a tetracyclene feed crumble, LA 200 injectable or in the water with a soluble tetracyclene.
> 
> I would treat your entire herd a month before breeding them and then again 6 weeks before they are due to kid.
> 
> There is a vaccine that some people use, Chlamydia vaccine. Not labeled for goats, there is one for cattle and one for sheep. REally helps alot with you kids getting pink-eye.


 20kidsonhill..thank you for giving randybrad5..an answer...you are very appreciated and this will help others ..and me ..to be able to help give an answer ...to anyone that has an issue with this .....hopefully ...no one else will have to go though this, but ...here is an answer... if they do.... Thanks again... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Chlamydia? Really? Goats can contract STD's? Gah-hope you get the answers you need!


 Yes...they can.....there is more than one... that can cause goats to abort ...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We got slammed with it 4 years ago, It is very very common, atleast in our area. 

I really like the 4G crumbles, but any of those methods will work. 

If memory serves me it is 10mg of active tetracyclene per lb of animal for 5 days. or for the La 200 it is 1cc per 40lbs of body weight. 

The 4G crumbles comes out to be around 1lb of crumbles per 12 adult boer does. 

I mix it in the grain and make sure I have enough feeding stations that everyone can get in and eat. But they will eat it, without mixing it with anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry you had to deal with it....it sounds like it is manageable.....
Thanks again ...for your input... it is greatly appreciated.... :hi5: :hug:


----------

